
Show HN: Botmaster – a new platform agnostic chatbot framework - johndavidwuarin
https://github.com/jdwuarin/botmaster
======
hickmat
Great code base and makes creating multi-channel chatbots a LOT easier

------
reecemed
A great new framework linking cognitive

